# How to hook up D12 to HDTV



## Smitty1960

My 86 year old dad has Direct TV service through a D12-100 receiver and has been watching it on a standard definition 26 inch tube TV. I'm about to buy him a Sony NSX32GT1 1080p LED flat screen TV. I Googled the D12 receiver and it shows S Video as the best connection, but the new TV only has HDMI, component, and composite connections. What is the best way to connect these two components together so he can finally see a high definition picture like he was meant to? Will he have to upgrade his receiver? If so, will his monthly subscription rate increase as a result?
Smitty


----------



## Cyber36

He needs new dish, new receiver,(provided for free probably) & will have to spend nine bucks more a month. Yes, you could go buy a HDMI to USB cable & hook up the set to the D12, but he wouldn't be able to see HDTV in all its glory.................


----------



## Smitty1960

Are you saying he's not receiving HD? Apparently I made the wrong assumption that Direct TV ONLY sent out High Definition signals. So I guess I was wrong.

I guess I can plan on getting that set up for him too--maybe even take over his bill so I know he's getting the right package. Will Direct TV let me do that?


----------



## harsh

What works best is going to have to be ascertained after the setup is assembled. Your options are composite or RF. RF may turn out to be the better choice.

Be prepared for the DIRECTV picture to not look as good on the new TV. This is due to the increase in detail revealing artifacts as opposed to the connection method.

The picture size should be almost identical.

Is OTA involved or is the old TV dying?


----------



## harsh

Smitty1960 said:


> Are you saying he's not receiving HD? Apparently I made the wrong assumption that Direct TV ONLY sent out High Definition signals. So I guess I was wrong.


You can't receive HD programming with an SD receiver like the D12.

I'm guessing what you were thinking of was _digital_ signals (not to be confused with HD).


----------



## Smitty1960

Yes, I was thinking High Definition SIGNAL. I know he wasn't seeing an HD picture because he had an SD television, but I never considered that his D12-100 didn't output an HD signal either. So we'll be upgrading his whole setup since just getting an HD receiver won't be enough. He'll need a whole new dish too. I guess I answered my own question. I'll get put on his account as an authorized user, get his equipment upgraded, and start paying his DTV bill.
Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, the D12 is a standard definition receiver. Surprisingly (at least to folks here) over half of DIRECTV's subscriber base still has standard-definition-only service.


----------



## MysteryMan

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, the D12 is a standard definition receiver. Surprisingly (at least to folks here) over half of DIRECTV's subscriber base still has standard-definition-only service.


Look at the economy. It definitely had a impact on people upgrading to HD.


----------



## Smitty1960

My sister has satellite (don't know if Dish or DTV) only because they can't get cable out in the middle of the Arizona desert. I think she has standard def too since their TV is an SD tube TV. I switched from HD cable to HD satellite because I wanted a lower bill. Worked out fine until the "new customer" deal expired! Don't know why dad switched from cable to DTV. I think if I ever switched back to standard definition, I'd probably go cross-eyed from the eye strain! Luckily I'm still in a financial position to enjoy HD, but if that changed, I'd probably drop DTV entirely and get my shows off the internet.


----------



## carl6

As others have noted, to get HD your father will need a new receiver and new dish. 

However, until that happens, you can connect the D12 to his television using the composite video (yellow) and red/white audio cables. That will give him as good an SD picture as he can get.

I think something that confuses some people is that all satellite transmissions are digital, but they are not all HD. Those are not the same thing.


----------



## Smitty1960

carl6 said:


> I think something that confuses some people is that all satellite transmissions are digital, but they are not all HD. Those are not the same thing.


I was one of _those_ people.

Now on to another question--or maybe I should start this as a new thread?

Now that I'm an authorized user on his account, how do I order the necessary equipment online. He doesn't have internet, so he doesn't have an online account. I can sign into my own account, but can't add his account to mine. The DTV customer service rep was no help in this regard. Can you not have more than one account under your name?

Smitty


----------



## dpeters11

Personally, I would order it through the rep, see what kind of deals they can give him. You'll need an install appointment anyway.

Keep in mind, a new receiver will trigger a 2 year commitment.

But you might need to fix the account issue anyway. It'd be good to get the HD Access free for 2 years, but that requires autopay, which I'd think needs paperless statements.


----------



## ndole

It's very nice of you to take over his payments. I'm sure he appreciates that.


----------



## Jeremy W

Cyber36 said:


> you could go buy a HDMI to USB cable


Where would one purchase this cable? And what would one do with it?


----------



## harsh

Jeremy W said:


> Where would one purchase this cable?


USB to HDMI adapters are easy to come by.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011403&p_id=8079&seq=1&format=2


> And what would one do with it?


That's a trick question. These devices are only usable with Intel CPU based computers; something that the D12 doesn't qualify as.


----------



## Jeremy W

harsh said:


> USB to HDMI adapters are easy to come by.


That is not a "USB to HDMI cable." That is a video adapter that connects to a PC via USB and outputs video over HDMI. 100% useless on any STB.


----------



## ThomasM

Before commiting to 2 more years with DirecTV just to get HD (or an additional receiver), if your account currently isn't under commitment I would strongly suggest checking out the other options (DISH Network, Cable).

When you just upgrade to HD with DirecTV (or add a receiver), you get a new 2 year commitment and probably an old clunker "reconditioned" receiver/DVR. You might get "free" HD and you might not but even if you do it will only last 24 months and some have reported you have to pay attention because it mysteriously disappears much sooner. You will also continue to pay full price for your programming package.

Switching will probably also result in a new 2 year commitment but you will get a super-duper discount on programming for the first year which often also includes a few premium channels for a few months and you might be able to insist on new equipment. Plus you'll get "free" HD for life with no hassles if you decide to stay with the DirecTV competitor.

Meanwhile, if it doesn't work out after two years you can switch back to DirecTV which I understand LOVES to get their old customers back and offers the same deal they do to NEW customers. Either way, you'll save a bundle.

It still baffles me why DirecTV treats their old loyal customers like crap which is why I still have SD service from them (and NO current commitment), but who knows what the future may bring? It wasn't long ago that DirecTV proclaimed "you are only a new customer ONCE". But now you are a new customer after you disappear for 2 years!!!


----------



## gomezma1

Do what ever you have to save $$$$. I'm glad your dad is alive, mine passed away this May at his age. Why don't you just buy him a large SD TV on craigs list and just transfer his reciever to your account and only pay an extra $7.


----------



## carl6

gomezma1 said:


> Why don't you just buy him a large SD TV on craigs list and just transfer his reciever to your account and only pay an extra $7.


Maybe because it violates the terms of service?


----------



## harsh

Jeremy W said:


> That is not a "USB to HDMI cable." That is a video adapter that connects to a PC via USB and outputs video over HDMI. 100% useless on any STB.


I believe I made that abundantly clear.


----------



## Jeremy W

harsh said:


> I believe I made that abundantly clear.


And I believe it was abundantly irrelevant to the discussion, since it clearly has no use with a DirecTV receiver.


----------



## ndole

harsh said:


> I believe I made that abundantly clear.





Jeremy W said:


> And I believe it was abundantly irrelevant to the discussion, since it clearly has no use with a DirecTV receiver.


Cripe. Get a room.


----------



## Jeremy W

ndole_mbnd said:


> Cripe. Get a room.


Unnecessary.


----------



## harsh

Jeremy W said:


> And I believe it was abundantly irrelevant to the discussion, since it clearly has no use with a DirecTV receiver.


While clearly irrelevant, you still felt the burning need to post the question.


----------



## Jeremy W

harsh said:


> While clearly irrelevant, you still felt the burning need to post the question.


I posted the question about something that was suggested to work with a D12 receiver, not a USB video adapter that only works with PCs.


----------



## ndole

Maybe one of these will work better if you jam it into the svideo port


----------

